# Fun things to do with laptop...practical or not.



## massahwahl (Jul 14, 2007)

So Ive been posting a lot of different things to do with my laptop just to try and get a new experience out of it. What are some cool things I could add to it, or manipulate or just change all around? Im looking for practical and impractical ideas at this time. Some things Ive tossed around so far:

1) Updating Processor
2) Trying Linux
3) Overclocking

Im looking for 'things to do just because I can do them' 

Heres what I have right now:

Compaq Presario R4000 Notebook

AMD Athlon 64 Processor
3200+
1.99 GHz

1.25 GB of RAM (Upgrading to a full 2 gigs soon)

Windows XP Home Edition SP2


----------



## Froboy7391_99 (Jul 15, 2007)

Try dropping it off some stairs, that happens alot at my school
Or throw it at someone your mad at, it works, really, i tried it(it was in a bag)


----------



## XxSNIPERxX (Jul 15, 2007)

Froboy7391_99 said:


> Try dropping it off some stairs, that happens alot at my school
> Or throw it at someone your mad at, it works, really, i tried it(it was in a bag)


 

haha thats a total nerd fight throwing computers and  parts at each other "here cop this 256mb GPU"


----------



## anothEr (Jul 15, 2007)

try undervolting. it will gain about 20 min or less of battery life. plus its shuts up the fan. =)


----------



## lhoney2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I would go for option #2 - put linux on it. Laptops are perfect for Linux because you can't play games on a Laptop anyway.  At least the laptops I roll with.

Overclocking a laptop is probably not a good idea.  Anybody ever liquid cooled a laptop?

There - that's what you need to do.  Add a custom liquid cooling system to it.    That would be kinda neat.


----------



## lovely? (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah i could see this long tube sticking out of the back of my laptop now, and the cpu block protruding past where the bottom of my laptop should be. but hey, its a few C cooler


----------



## lhoney2 (Jul 24, 2007)

> yeah i could see this long tube sticking out of the back of my laptop now, and the cpu block protruding past where the bottom of my laptop should be. but hey, its a few C cooler



Thread title said "practical or not" so I gave one of each.


----------



## Deepblue (Jul 24, 2007)

Take it apart and build it back in Legos
something like this 
http://home.hawaii.rr.com/chowfamily/lego/


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 25, 2007)

^ Freakin' Awesome! Wish I didnt throw my legos out now...


----------



## Shane (Jul 25, 2007)

i dont think theres much you could do with it...its not a bad laptop spec wise imo.

i would probably put SUSE Linux & Vista dual booted on it when you get the 2Gb of ram but you probably dont have Vista or dont want to buy vista anyway but thats what i would do.

Vista should run ok i think.

i wouldnt try overclocking a lappy


----------

